# Πάρε ό,τι θέλεις, παλιατζή...



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Με αφορμή το χαλάκι με τους Μπίκλες, είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο ιντερνέτιο για να δω τι μπορώ να μάθω για άλλα περίεργα πράματα που είχαμε στο σπίτι όταν ήμουνα μικρή. 
Ξεκινώντας βέβαια από τα είδη καπνιστού. Πλέον δεν καπνίζει κανένας, αλλά παλιά θα πρέπει να ήταν οι πάντες φουγάρα, γιατί έχουμε καμιά εικοσαριά αναπτήρες. Αναπτήρες χρυσούς, αναπτήρες μεταλλικούς, ανδρικούς, γυναικείους, με στρας, με σκαλίσματα, με αητούς, με αρχικά, με σμάλτο, με ημιπολύτιμες πέτρες, ούτε ένας για δείγμα δε δουλεύει. Έχουμε και μερικές ταμπακέρες, αλλά οι αναπτήρες είναι το μεγάλο πλήθος. Και το αποκορύφωμα βέβαια είναι ένα σετάκι για το σαλόνι με τσιγαροθήκη και αναπτήρα, σαν αυτό εδώ: 


Αυτό εξαφανίστηκε στην αποθήκη κάποια στιγμή όταν ήμουνα μικρή γιατί όλο το ανοιγόκλεινα και φοβήθηκαν μην το χαλάσω και ήταν γαμήλιο δώρο. Τη θέση του πήρε άλλος αναπτήρας- ιπτάμενος δίσκος με πόδια. Βλέπω ότι ο ιπτάμενος δίσκος είχε κι άλλα αξεσουάρ, αλλά εμείς δεν τα είχαμε. Ευτυχώς, δηλαδή. 
Βεβαίως είχαμε κι άλλες κιτσαρίες, όπως π.χ. μουσικά κουτιά σε περίεργα σχέδια, σαν αυτό εδώ το πιανάκι που το πέταξε η μητέρα μου στα σκουπίδια μια μέρα και κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό όταν το έμαθα, γιατί παιδιόθεν είχα μεγάλη λόξα με τα μουσικά κουτιά. 

Eυτυχώς την έχει γλυτώσει αυτό, που μου το κάνανε δώρο όταν ήμουνα εφτά- οχτώ, παίζει το Für Elise και ο δίσκος γυρίζει αν βάλεις τη βελόνα. Moυ λέει το ιντερνέτιο ότι είναι της δεκαετίας του '50, αλλά νομίζω ότι ήταν καινούργιο, στο κουτί, όταν μου το χαρίσανε. 
Και φυσικά τα συρτάρια μας είναι γεμάτα με κόμπακτ για πούδρα σε όλα τα χρώματα και σχέδια (βλ. αναπτήρες), γιατί οι γυναίκες πουδράρονταν μετά μανίας, αν και η μητέρα μου μου λέει ότι δεν ήταν η πούδρα το ζητούμενο, απλώς τα θεωρούσαν ωραία οικονομικά δωράκια (έτσι εξηγείται ίσως το ότι είναι όλα αχρησιμοποίητα). Και γάντια. Κουτιά με γυναικεία άσπρα υφασμάτινα γάντια. Όλα ίδια, σκέτα, με κουμπί. Τα κουτιά είναι κρυμμένα σε κάθε συρτάρι, στα ντουλάπια, στην αποθήκη, στα κομοδίνα...


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Στην κουζίνα ο χρόνος σταμάτησε το '65. 
Το μίξερ στο οποίο φτιάχνουμε ακόμα κέικ (αν και νομίζω ότι τώρα έχει αντικατασταθεί γιατί είναι κρίμα να το χαλάσουμε, τόσο παλιό) είναι αυτό εδώ, σ'αυτό ακριβώς το χρώμα. Ενώ το μπλέντερ μας έχει καντράν με οδηγίες σαν αυτό και επιλέγεις mix, blend, chop, grind, kill, kill, kill  και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ. Εννοείται ότι ο πάγος για τα ποτά μας παέι στη σωστή παγωνιέρα. 
View attachment 2934
Ο χαλβάς και το φρουί ζελέ φτιάχνονται είτε στην καρδούλα είτε στη φόρμα με την τρύπα. 
View attachment 2935
Είπα κάποια εποχή να τα κρεμάσουμε στον τοίχο για διακόσμηση και έπεσε βέτο. 
Κι όταν θέλουμε να βάλουμε ζάχαρη στον καφέ μας, πηγαίνουμε εδώ , ενώ ό παππούς κι η γιαγιά ήταν κυβιστές. 
Δις. Διότι εκτός από το μεταλλικό σετ είχαμε κι ένα ξύλινο που ήταν κρυμμένο στο ντουλάπι για προφανείς λόγους, συνήθως με τραχανά και τουτουμάκια αντί για ζάχαρη και καφέ. 
View attachment 2936


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και το αποκορύφωμα βέβαια είναι ένα σετάκι για το σαλόνι με τσιγαροθήκη και αναπτήρα, σαν αυτό εδώ:
> View attachment 2932


Τέτοια είχαμε μπόλικα κι εμείς! Μεγάλη ψυχαναγκαστική μανία το χρούτσου-χρούτσου άνοιξε-κλείσε (έχω φάει κι εγώ άπειρες κατσάδες γι' αυτά τα χούγια μου).


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Εκτός από τα μουσικά κουτιά, η άλλη μου τρέλλα είναι τα θερμόμετρα. Κυρίως γιατί στο Λονδίνο δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι καιρό κάνει κοιτάζοντας έξω. Στην Πάτρα έχω καπαρώσει το θερμόμετρο που είχε βάλει ο παππούς μου στο μπαλκόνι της κουζίνας. Δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω ίδιο, μόνο παρόμοιο. Είναι σαν αυτό εδώ, μόνο που είναι στήλης
View attachment 2931
Φυσικά έχει κι άλλα μειονεκτήματα, είναι Φαρενάιτ, οπότε ποτέ δεν μου χρησίμευσε για τη θερμοκρασία, μ'αρέσει όμως το σχέδιο. Και πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα το σεβενάπ, δεν είχα ιδέα τι έλεγε. 
Το άλλο που έχω καπαρώσει είναι η ζυγαριά, η οποία με συνόδεψε στο πανεπιστήμιο αλλά όχι και στο Λονδίνο. Είναι σαν αυτή εδώ, αλλά σε γαλάζιο. Και είναι η πιο ακριβής ζυγαριά που έχω δει. 

H μεγάλη έκπληξη ήταν στο Mad Men. Είχε η γιαγιά μου ένα σετ σεντόνια που δεν τα είχε χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, και με είχε φάει να τα πάρω μαζί μου στο Λονδίνο. Τελικά δεν τα χρησιμοποίησα γιατί ήταν μονά και δεν είχαν ασσορτί μαξιλαροθήκη. Πέρσι που έμενα σε φοιτητική εστία τα ξέθαψα και τα χρησιμοποίησα. Αγόρασα και μια πορτοκαλί μαξιλαροθήκη που ψιλοταίριαζε και που έβαψε όταν έκανα τα μαλλιά μου μωβ (γιατί δεν μου είπε ο κομμωτής ότι το χρώμα βγαίνει; ) και τα καταφχαριστήθηκα γιατί ήταν φοβερής ποιότητας, μαλακά και δροσερά. Κάθομαι λοιπόν πριν λίγο καιρό να δω το τελευταίο επεισόδιο του Μάντμεν και βλέπω τη μικρή Σάλλυ να κοιμάται σε αυτά τα σεντόνια. Προφανώς ήταν κοινό σχέδιο της εποχής του. 

Κρίμα που δεν έχω πλέον το ραδιόφωνό μου, πορτοκαλί και ασσορτί.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τέτοια είχαμε μπόλικα κι εμείς! Μεγάλη ψυχαναγκαστική μανία το χρούτσου-χρούτσου άνοιξε-κλείσε (έχω φάει κι εγώ άπειρες κατσάδες γι' αυτά τα χούγια μου).



Δεν καταλαβαίνουν αυτοί οι μεγάλοι...


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Ακόμα πιο πίσω στα συρτάρια της μνήμης, θυμόμουν κάτι πένες με υγρό και εικόνες που κυλούσαν στο υγρό και ανακαλύπτω ότι αγγλιστί λέγονται floaty pens και ότι τις φτιάχνει μία εταιρία. 
Είχα μία με ένα καράβι που πήγαινε μπρος και πίσω.
Ομοίως και μία με διαστημόπλοιο που πήγαινε μπρος- πίσω. 
Η κίνηση όπισθεν ήταν λίγο αφύσικη, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. 
Και μία με μπάλλα ποδοσφαίρου που πηγαινοερχόταν. Την έσπασα για να δω πως δουλεύει αλλά απλώς κόπηκε στα δύο. 
Μία με το άγαλμα της ελευθερίας να κάνει το ασανσέρ. 
Και κλασσικά, κυκλοφορούσε και μία με δύο κυρίες παλαιάς εποχής με μαύρα μαγιώ που γίνονταν άσπρα μαγιώ. Ναι, ξέρω ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι ντυμένες- γδυμένες, αλλά ήταν άσπρα μαγιώ- μάυρα μαγιώ. 

Έχω πολλά χρόνια να δω τέτοιο στυλό, και δεν ήξερα καν ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τα συλλέγουν.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2012)

Ε, όχι και για παλιατζή τα βίντατζ της καρδιάς μας  ή αλλιώς νεοαντίκες! (μ' αρέσει η αντίφαση του όρου, που περιγράφει τα αντικείμενα άνω των τριάντα ετών, αλλά όχι τις κλασικές αντίκες του τύπου _αυθεντικό έπιπλο Λουί Κενζ _or something).

Λοιπόν, θα ομολογήσω μια μεγάλη αδυναμία σ' αυτού του είδους τα αντικείμενα. Όσα έχουν απομείνει από μάνα και γιαγιά τα φυλάω σαν τα μάτια μου, έστω κι αν στην εποχή τους με άφηναν αδιάφορη ή ακόμη και με ενοχλούσαν γιατί δεν ήταν αρκούντως -κατά την τότε γνώμη μου- καλαίσθητα, κι αν κάποιο πάθει κάτι σκάω από στενοχώρια. Όποτε, δε, μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να περιμαζέψω από συγγενικά ή φιλικά σπίτια κάνα ωραίο τζατζαλάκι το κάνω χωρίς ενδοιασμό! Πολλά έχουν βρει τη θέση τους ανάμεσα στα δικά μου, μεταγενέστερα, αποκτήματα και χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα (τα πιο εύθραυστα κι ευαίσθητα με μεγάλη προσοχή), άλλα κατέληξαν απλώς διακοσμητικά χάρη στην πατίνα του χρόνου που τα αγκαλιάζει. Και όσα πήγαν καλιά τους μνημονεύονται ευκαιρίας δοθείσης με μεγάλη αγάπη από την αδελφή μου κι εμένα. (Του τύπου: _θυμάσαι εκείνο το τάδε που η μαμά έκανε αυτό και το πετάξαμε όταν αγοράσαμε το άλλο; Το είδα χτες σε ένα σάιτ, σε περίοπτη θέση. Τι βλάκες... Αχ, και να το 'χαμε τώρα..._ Κάπως έτσι  ) Άλλα υφίστανται upcycling και χρησιμοποιούνται με άλλον τρόπο από αυτόν που τα προόριζε ο κατασκευαστής του (μα δεν είχε φαντασία ο άνθρωπος...  )

Κάποια απ' αυτά είναι βέβαια ψιλο-κιτς, αλλά άλλο το κιτς του '50 και του '60 κι άλλο η σημερινή παπαριά, άλλη η ασκημίτσα που σε μεγάλωσε και μεγάλωσε μαζί σου, και άλλα τα σημερινά τερατουργήματα (συχνά πολύ κατώτερης -κατασκευαστικά- ποιότητας από εκείνα τα κλαπατσίμπαλα που φτιάχνονταν "για να κρατήσουν μια ζωή"). Αυτά ας τα περιμαζέψουν οι σημερινοί πιτσιρικάδες, αφού θα είναι οι νεοαντίκες της σειράς τους  (Καταλαβαίνουμε λοιπόν ότι η αξία τους δεν είναι μόνο ή πάντα αισθητική, αλλά κυρίως συναισθηματική. Χωρίς το δεύτερο να αποκλείει το πρώτο. ;) )



ΥΓ. Αν δεν αναφέρω συγκεκριμένα αντικείμενα δεν είναι επειδή απαξιώ, αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω από πού ν' αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω. Και, όχι, το σπίτι μου δεν μοιάζει με μαυσωλείο! 

Λοιπόν, τώρα ξέρετε: ό,τι προαιρείσθε, εδώ! :laugh:

Edit: Τελικά, ύστερα από πολλή σκέψη, κατέληξα ότι η πιο αγαπημένη μου νεοαντίκα είναι ένα ψυγείο Μπος, συνομήλικό μου, με τρομερές καμπύλες και ένα υπέροχο "χέρι" που ανοίγει όπως τα επαγγελματικά ψυγεία. Για την ώρα βρίσκεται φυλαγμένο στην αποθήκη αλλά λειτουργούσε στην εντέλεια μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή και είμαι σίγουρη πως μόλις το ξαναβάλω στην πρίζα θα πάρει μπροστά. Η μόνη του αβαρία είναι ένα σπασιματάκι στο τάσι των λαχανικών, κατά τ' άλλα... κουκλάρα!
Μοιάζει πολύ σ' αυτό εδώ αλλά είναι πιο γερό και όμορφο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2012)

@SBE: Από τα ολυμπιογραφήματα στα λαογραφήματα! Ρισπέκτ! 

Απορία: Τι είναι το τουτουμάκι;


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 17, 2012)

@Dr.

Κάτι σαν χυλοπίτες....


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2012)

Και συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται στον πληθυντικό, είναι σαν τα σεπόλια και τα τραβήγματα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Tα τουτουμάκια πλέον πωλούνται στο στα ελληνικά Ντιουτι Φρί, σε πολύτελή συσκευασία κλπ κλπ, στην τιμή ευκαιρίας των έξι ευρώ τα 500 γρ (γιαγιά στο βάθος: με έξι ευρώ σου φτιάχνω δέκα κιλά τουτουμάκια) στο τμήμα "ελληνικές σπεσιαλιτέ Costa Navarino" (το ξενοδοχείο της Μεσσηνίας). Στη φωτογραφία εδώ είναι το μικρό κουτί πανω στο μεγάλο κουτί με τις χυλοπίτες. Και βεβαίως, χυλοπίτες είναι αυτά στο μεγάλο κουτί, αυτά στο μικρο κουτί είναι τουτουμάκια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Μπέρνι, όταν κάτι είναι 50 ετών και καινούργιο είχε αξία, δεν είναι βίντατζ, είναι αντίκα. Και φυσικά δεν είπα κουβέντα για τα έπιπλα, που δεν τα είχε σε μεγάλη υπόληψη η μητέρα μου γιατί ήταν _πολύ μοντέρνα_ όταν τα αγόρασαν και δεν γέρασαν καλά, δήθεν. Γιατί τώρα που έχει παρει τ'απάνω του ο μοντερνισμός στις αντίκες μια συρταριέρα από παλίσσανδρο σε δανέζικο ντιζάιν του '60 θα σου κοστίσει όσο το μισό ΙΚΕΑ μαζί με τους υπαλλήλους. Ούτε αναφέρθηκα στα μεγάλα ηλεκτρικά κουζίνας γιατί αυτά πάνε με τους καιρούς, όπως αλλάζει η τεχνολογία. Αθάνατο μεν το ψυγείο του '64, αλλά από άποψη κατανάλωσης ρεύματος και προστασίας του όζοντος...
Τα μικροαντικείμενα όμως είναι αλλιώς. Όταν κοιτάζω τον σκουπιδοτενεκέ της γιαγιάς δεν βλεπω την αντίκα ασορτί με τα τετράγωνα κουτιά για αλεύρι και ζάχαρη. Σκέφτομαι μόνο ότι όση χλωρίνη και να του βάζω δεν καθαρίζει, οπότε θα πάει στα σκουπίδια μια ωραία μέρα. Κι όταν για χιλιοστή φορά χύνω τη ζάχαρη στο καπάκι και πρέπει να τη μαζέψω, δεν σκέφτομαι ότι είναι βίντατζ το κουτί. Και μου φαίνεται περίεργο που κάποιος είναι πρόθυμος να δώσει 30-40 δολλάρια για το σετ (οι φωτογραφίες πιο πανω είναι είτε από το etsy είτε από το ebay). 

Σε περίοπτη θέση φυσικά τα σουβενίρ από τα ταξίδια. Αυτά ειδικά αναρωτιέμαι τι σκεφτόντουσαν όταν τα αγόρασαν. Aντπροσωπευουν όμως αισθητική και ντιζάιν μιας άλλης εποχής. 

Έχουμε π.χ. το ακόλουθο μαξιλαράκι σε μπλε και σε μαύρο. Είναι βελουτέ από αυτό που μοιάζει σα χαρτόνι και τα σχέδια είναι κάποιο είδος στάμπας που φτιάχνει αναγλυφο με μπόλικη ιριδίζουσα σκόνη. 

Κι από αυτά εδώ νομίζω μόνο το μπρούτζινο υπάρχει ακόμα

Κάποιος είχε πάει στο Χόλιγουντ και μας έφερε τραπεζομάντηλο, ίδιο δε βρήκα αλλά αυτό του μοιάζει (το δικό μας είναι λιγότερο κιτς)

Μιλάμε το etsy είναι θησαυρός, δεν περίμενα ότι θα εβρισκα ποτέ αυτό το μαξιλαράκι, σουβενίρ άλλης εκδρομής:

Στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι τόσο κίτρινο, έχει ξεθωριάσει, κι ας είναι από το Γέλοουστόουν 
Κάποιος είχε παρει ζεστά τα Βραχώδη Όρη, έχουμε πολύ πράμα από εκεί. Βέβαια είναι εξαιρετικός τουριστικός προορισμός.
Έχουμε επίσης δύο Εμπάιρ Στέιτ, ο ένας ουρανοξύστης είναι και ξύστρα, ο άλλος είναι απλώς μοντέλο, και τι μοντέλο, ασημί, γυαλιστερό και 25 πόντους. Τι σκεφτόταν αυτός που το αγόρασε; Δεν ξέρω, πάντως έχω εναν πύργο του Άιφελ που μου τον φέρανε πέρσι κάτι φίλοι επίτηδες γιατί είχαν δει το άλλο. Κι όταν κάποια μέρα μεγαλώσω κι αποκτήσω δικό μου γραφείο θα τα βάλω να φαίνονται. 

Παλιά πολύ με είχαν προβληματίσει αυτά εδώ τα πραματάκια:

Μου είχαν πει ότι είναι σουβενίρ, μοιάζανε και με σουβενίρ (τα δικά μας ήταν με μαύρο κορδόνι), αλλά τι στο καλό ήταν αυτά τα σουβενίρ; Τα φοράς βραχιόλι; Τα κρεμάς στον τοίχο; Ενδείξεις είχα, αυτά τα αντικείμενα βρίσκονταν σε συρτάρι με παλιές φωτογραφίες, παρόμοιες με αυτή εδώ κι αυτή. Τελικά μετά από πολλά χρόνια κατάλαβα ότι αυτά είναι κάτι σαν γραβάτες.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2012)

Α, ναι, οι φοβερές καουμπόικες γραβάτες!


----------

